# Northumberland Outing



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As discussed tonight October 19th will be the date of a trip out to scenic Northumberland. Taking in castles, islands and disused railway stations (sort of spot the ball that one) aiming for Walkworth, Seahouses ,Bamburgh and tides allowing Holy Island. Every one welcome the more the merrier first meeting point The Halfords carpark at Silverlink just north of the Tyne Tunnel at 1000 then Highley Gate garden centre at 1030.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah me too, i'l be at highly gate for 10.30 8)


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

crossing times
Sun 19 10:00 16:30 22:00 05:00 (Mon

enjoy, fish and chips at seahouses ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So up to Holy Island then work our way back down to Seahouses. I thought the back roads then cut across the A1.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

if you can find somewhere to park in village should get some good pics, beach also on road across, if the weather holds


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Andrew

I'm updating my rear track control arms this week and readjusting my rear cambers. I'm also doing a service on my TT. If everything is finished we'll be there.

Joe & Judy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So who's coming then ?


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be there!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Did I fail to mention first reply gets to buy the chips :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

That'll be mav696 then?!!! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Easy guys. I'm a newly married man, I don't have money for such extragances such as fish and chips :wink:


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

You're right....just the chips, then! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Halfords address
Silverlink
WALLSEND
TYNE & WEAR
NE28 9ND
Or

Heighley Gate Garden Centre
Heighley Hl, Morpeth. NE61 3DA


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

see you at heighley gate on sunday,looking forward to fish and chips,hope the weathers nice 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Did I fail to mention first reply gets to buy the chips :lol: :lol:


since you are getting the chips in Andrew can you put my name down,


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

whats the time and place to meet at the holy island


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> whats the time and place to meet at the holy island


Sometime between 1130 and noon I would think roughly Holy Island isn't a big place so like the A1 if we see a TT we'll take it to be you :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

See you about 10 Andy  
Trev any Virisol going spare :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> See you about 10 Andy
> Trev any Virisol going spare :wink:


 yip how much are you needing mind its only a TT :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great day out everyone can't wait until the next time ,here are a few piccies
























































Heres a video of the tide coming in http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5duNGzPWI ... re=related


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep a good day out even if the pace was a bit slow still we dont mind waiting for the mk2 to get round the corners :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought it was a great day to go for a flat out blast, how fast were we going across that causeway


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep, great day out guys (and girls!). Like the pics Andy, I'll put a couple up when I get more time, probably tomorrow. Mind you, I've decided to get rid of the TT and buy a yellow Minime Mini!!! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

looks like you's had a good time

ps what was the fish & chips like [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> looks like you's had a good time
> 
> ps what was the fish & chips like [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Wow I have never had Fish and chips like them Trev pity you could'nt make it mate :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for organising a great day Andrew. Lindsey and I had a fab time, best part of it was seeing Yellow's 'other' car :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sure we could have a Mini (or even Mini Mini)cruise sometime if you want to buy one each


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > looks like you's had a good time
> ...


 :lol: rub it it andy, will have to get that stuff down to you mate your car's bound to be black by now with evelyn being away for 4 weeks ive got time to nip down to meet up with you guys


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

nice slow run up to holy island (eventually) think andrew bought his tomtom from ireland (just kidding),nice photos will post a few tomorow.nice to meet everyone again. 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

a few photo's from yesterday









































looking rorward to the next meet 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

that was supposed to be forward, hope joe and trev can make it next time, whenever that is , sometime soon hopefully 8)


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Looked like a good one. 

I cant believe its October and Andy still has the TTR on the roads? Last run of the year before its tooked up in the garage?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> Looked like a good one.
> 
> I cant believe its October and Andy still has the TTR on the roads? Last run of the year before its tooked up in the garage?


Not only that but he drove it through the sea


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Looked like a good one.
> ...


I had the pressure washer on as soon as I got home, I had to set up some halogen lamps to see though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > XTR said:
> ...


I had mine out this morning as it was pissing down  driving it in the biggest puddles I could find then home waited for the rain to stop and had all the wheels off and gave them +the inner arches a good clean


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

malstt said:


> that was supposed to be forward, hope joe and trev can make it next time, whenever that is , sometime soon hopefully 8)


I got more involved with some work on the TT than I expected; something to do with tie bars, camber, Rose joints lubrication, brake pads :wink: The end result was good though. I'll be there next time 

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > I had the pressure washer on as soon as I got home, I had to set up some halogen lamps to see though.
> ...


Tune in next week when we return to OCD and its effect on your life :roll: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Had my jet wash out this morning in the rain as well, had to get the sand off, got some funny looks though 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

OMG I'm surrounded :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, I didn't have the pressure washer out. I'm leaving the filth on so when I clean it at the weekend it will look shinier  
I was going to include some photos but the files are too big. Will have to learn how to reduce them so I can post them here.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> OMG I'm surrounded :lol: :lol:


I'm sure your exactly the same but you don't like to admit it!!!


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

Never admit to anything!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I'm surrounded :lol: :lol:
> ...


Cars in the garage unwashed :wink:


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

Another one who admits to nowt then


----------

